# Immerser



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2006)

I picked up this immerser lid today and was wondering if anyone can tell me what it went to. It is larger than an average wide mouth lid, 4in, and has Pat April 2nd & May 28th 1895 on the glass liner. Its hooooge![8D]Any help will be appresiated.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2006)

Pic#2


----------



## bobclay (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 Nice lid. It goes to a GJCo jar, (Gilchrist Jar Company) RB9 #1109.

 Bob Clay


----------



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob. 

 Any one have a GJ Co jar with out a lid for sale?


----------



## bobclay (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 I have an aqua half gallon with dual lined lettering (RB9 #1110) I was planning on listing on ebay. (no lid) Nice shape but has some inside content stain. I've not really treid to clean it with CLR or anything like that. Check out my ebay ME page and email me directly from there for pics if you're interested. If you know someone that tumbles jars, this would turn out a sparkler.

 http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=bobclay

 Bob Clay


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Cap...

 I don't mean to sound dumb, but just what is an emmerser?

 I know what emmersion is, because I do it to myself everytime I jump in the water. That food jar cap looks like it has some kind of rubber seal on it, So I assume that when the jar is "immersed" in hot water, that rubber seal creates a vacuum?

 Kinda like the vacuum that is created by my drysuit...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

Nope, The glass bubble in the lid holds the friut or veggys or what ever is in the jar under the liquid in the jar. Keeps the contents looking fresh and yummy.[]

 Some immersers are worth a pile o bucks.[]


----------



## Fruit Jars (Jan 8, 2006)

Warren,  I also have a half gallon without the lid.  If you are interested would sell for $30 and Iwould pay shipping cost.  I listed my email address if you wanted to talk off line.
 Jerry
 email (ikeda.jerry@gmail.com)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 10, 2006)

You guys might find it interesting that the Gilchrist jar is one of the few fruit jar patents obtained by a woman.  While it seemed to be the men who designed most jars, many of those jars were extremely hard to use.  Can you imagine trying to crank down the closure on a Valve or Lafayette jar when it is boiling hot?  Many of the improved style jars are very hard to get the threads lined up to screw the lid down.  On the other hand, the Gilchrist jar is very practical and easy to use.  The mouth of the jar is wide enough to stick your hand in to arrange or adjust the contents, while the immerser (sometimes called a pickle-pusher) prevents floating & browning of fruit.  I think she had a great design, but then again, maybe I'm partial.  I've often wondered why men designed almost all the patents while women did all the canning.  Once I figure that out, maybe I'll know why so many men collect fruit jars?  Happy collecting - Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Tammy, Thats good to know info. I've often wondered why men try to design womens products. We are not built to test 90% of them.[sm=lol.gif] This fruit jar would be one of the few a man could test.[]

 Thanks again for the info, it just gives me mor reason to add one to my collection.[]


----------

